
Most software already has a “golden key” backdoor: the system update - infinity0
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/02/most-software-already-has-a-golden-key-backdoor-its-called-auto-update/
======
citizensixteen
I use Linux on all my computers and the 'the system update' paradox is
something that I am still a bit puzzled with. Everything I read on security
stresses the importance of updates, yet, updating is leaving a system
vulnerable to a “golden key” backdoor. From a security point of view, is it
safer to leave a system in its original installed state or is it best to
update frequently?

